
Conway's Game of Life in Lucidchart - 10000100001010
https://www.lucidchart.com/techblog/2018/09/25/lucidchart-is-turing-complete/
======
10000100001010
Hi, I'm the original author of this blog post. Some things are now outdated in
the post—you can make a much faster executing game now, for example. However,
given John Conway's passing I thought that posting would be a good tribute to
the influence that he had.

